# Wine bottle peppermill



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 6, 2021)

I was wondering how many have seen one of these peppermills. I thought it was a neat change from our tried and true shapes. It seems to have been sandblasted with a brand/design. Seems to me a label would be fairly simple to remove and put your customers favorite flavor or brand. In the case of some of the more expensive brands, it may pay to do an image transfer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------

